# Efficiency of electric tankless



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Is the electric tankless water heater better than the old tank style?

I never used one, nor purchased one. I have seen the gas ones and people say they love them, just have not heard any input from electric ones.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have them in a few truck washes. They are element eaters. I give them 2 thumbs down. Only because I don't have 3 thumbs......


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt said:


> I have them in a few truck washes. They are element eaters. I give them 2 thumbs down. Only because I don't have 3 thumbs......


Really

Maybe I will stick with what I have then!
Been in this house now going on 27 years on the original elements.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, what he said. I rip several out every year.



Matt said:


> I have them in a few truck washes. They are element eaters. I give them 2 thumbs down. Only because I don't have 3 thumbs......


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh and another thing, they make your lights flicker from the insane voltage drop when they pull like 100-140amps.

They also only save about $1-$2 per month compared to a well insulated electric tank.

Plus, you get to go without hot water for 24-48 hours while the factory ships you their proprietary element that no one will stock locally.

Yep, good stuff


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I just opened my power bill for last month and it was 153.00. Total electric so theres no gas bill. 1800 sq ft house.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I just opened my power bill for last month and it was 153.00. Total electric so theres no gas bill. 1800 sq ft house.


Yes sir, if i were as ugly as you, i'd keep it that dark in my house too.:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They're fine if you lease property in your back yard to the power company for their nuke plant...:laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It's also a good idea to have ball bearings install in your meter, when they go they go hard


----------

